# Can liquid fertilization compensate bad substrate ?



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I am still new to planted aquariums, but I am trying really hard so, forgive me if I say/ask something stupid.

When I set up my 10G tank I used the regular gravel, not any of the fancy planted tank substrate.**Alot of plants are already pretty well rooted and I would not want to put the tank apart to replace the substrate, but as I understand not having good substrate can be a problem in the long term.**So, my question is - can I compensate for bad substrate with more of liquid fertilizers ? (I have around 70ppm co2 and abound 4 wpg)

I add Seachem comprehensive and API Leaf Zone (Potash, Iron) weekly in suggested doses.**Do you think this is sufficient ?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, you can have very nice planted tanks with just normal (small sized) gravel. The fancier substrates can give you a headstart and do help but they are by *no* means a necessity. Don't let anyone tell you that without a special substrate you cannot grow plants! 

However if by Seachem comprehensive you mean Seachem Flourish, this only provides Fe and trace elements. With that much light and CO2 injection you will need to add macro fertilizers, especially N (usually with NO3) and P (Phosphorous, usually through phosphate). K (Potassium) is also required.

Here's a good read:

www.rexgrigg.com

and this thread describes one method of dosing fertilizers:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

Welcome to APC and by the way, there are no stupid questions! We've all been there


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

You could also add plant fertilizer tabs to the substrate to help them out. I have just plain old gravel in my tank and everything is doing well.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for the responses !

I definitely feel better now about my tank (altho I felt pretty good already  ).**

Rex Grigg site is amazing.**I've been reading about planted tanks for a few weeks now and never came across that site.**I wish I did, the information makes alot of sense.**Thanks for the link !

I added the fertilizer tabs just last weekend and it probably didn't take effect yet.**In any case I have very humble plants (red lidwigia, narrow leaf hygro, etc.) that don't seem to require much fertilizer - they look very happy (and growing like crazy).**I want to try glosso next and want to be in full arms for that


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

IMO, stem plants do just fine taking nutrients from the water column. Heavy root feeders like crypts and echinodorus don't do as well without some root tabs or something similar. I kept crypts for many months with only so-so growth. Within a month of adding root tabs they exploded, and now require frequent thinning.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Plants can grow in glass like inert substrate with proper water column fertilization. Here is an example of _Cryptocoryne beckettii_ 'petchii'











Thank you
Edward


----------

